# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Google Ads Account (Adwords 500$ Threshold)

## CrybergSwap

Selling Google Adwords Accounts with 500$ Price is $90

I have available for these countries Australia & United States & United Kingdom

Verified Billing, You can advertise to all countries with this accounts.

All accounts are created with unique IP and can be accessed in RDP for higher anonymity.

PAYMENT METHOD
*BTC, USDT, LTC, PAYEER and WEBMONET.


REPLACEMENT POLICY

2 Weeks replacement if something happened to the account.


You can message me on telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## CrybergSwap

You can message me on telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## CrybergSwap

Telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## CrybergSwap

Telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## CrybergSwap

You can reach me on telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## CrybergSwap

You can reach me on telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------


## CrybergSwap

You can reach me on telegram: @CrybergSwap Telegram: Contact @CrybergSwap

----------

